
Larry Wall: On programming languages - iamelgringo
http://www.perl.com/pub/a/2007/12/06/soto-11.html?page=1
======
brlewis
Scheme (via DrScheme) caters to mere mortals more than any other programming
language ever has.

In every powerful language, it's easy for a typo to create a valid program,
but one that doesn't do what you intended. Usually you get an obscure error
message related to the advanced feature you accidentally invoked.

DrScheme takes you through a series of learning languages, each increasingly
powerful. Mistakes in the early languages create helpful error messages. You
don't get a better on-ramp than that.

------
davidw
His reasons for Tcl "languishing" were true until about _10 years ago_ , when
8.0 came out. Tcl was doing quite well then, and only started "languishing"
later. It's a long story, sometime I'll write up my somewhat peripheral view
of it.

